# Tivo HD upgraded beyond XL w/lifetime 575



## paladin732

Tivo HD w/lifetime for $575. The Tivo contains a 1.5TB HDD

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230445158508&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

(yes, I had another thread with a Series 3, but I sold that one, this is a Tivo HD)


----------



## Furniture_lover

its so nice,,its kinda cheap..try this too..Teak Outdoor Furniture


----------



## ltdrmatt

Auction ended


----------

